# Rib rubs



## mnduckhunter (Apr 24, 2010)

Going to make some ribs tomorrow. What does everyone use for rubs? I can't have it too spicy because the wife will be eatting it also.


----------



## rbranstner (Apr 24, 2010)

I make my own. I use Jeff's, a Cherry rub I got from another member and I have several books at home that I have used rubs from. The only rub I have ever bought was Bad Byrons Butt rubb and I don't like it on ribs at all. Are you looking to buy a premade rub or make our own?


----------



## danielh (Apr 24, 2010)

Search for BRITU on the forums..  I used it as a base for my last recipe and really liked it.  I used turbinado sugar, kosher salt and cut it way back, left out the msg, and cut some of the cayenne as well.  But it was really good.  I think i only used 2tsp of cayenne last time, but i will probably go to 3 next time.


----------



## rbranstner (Apr 24, 2010)

Good suggestion I have heard lots of people raving about this rub. BRITU FYI (Best Ribs In The Universe) If you are looking for recipes there are lots out there and people will chime in and give you some recipes just let us know. Thats the really nice thing about SMF People aren't scared to share their recipes with everyone else.


----------



## petesque (Apr 24, 2010)

Try this link. It is kick ass.


http://www.porkysgourmet.com/bellych...seasonzing-rub


----------



## mnduckhunter (Apr 25, 2010)

first time doing it, so I don't know if I want to do my own or look for one on here. 

nothing too salty or spicy for this one.


----------



## mballi3011 (Apr 25, 2010)

Now Jeff's rub is good and worth every penny you'll pay for it. Now for store bought I like some Old Bay Rub or maybe a butts rub then you could try some ole country Boy's rub is really good too. You can always make your own by just throwing together all the spices that you really like. You'll never know until you try.


----------



## fire it up (Apr 25, 2010)

Then watch out for store bought and read the ingredients if you do go for one of those.
Lots of times they will have salt as the first ingredient and also contain MSG which is fine but when they are the first or second ingredient (or both) then that's a bit much.


----------



## cecil (Apr 25, 2010)

mnduckhunter;484009 said:
			
		

> Going to make some ribs tomorrow. What does everyone use for rubs? I can't have it too spicy because the wife will be eatting it also.[/QUOT
> 
> Try this rub if you like a little sweetness on your ribs.
> 
> ...


----------



## eman (Apr 25, 2010)

Cecil;484136 said:
			
		

> Wow, That's allmost the same as my rib rub.
> I just don't use salt and i add celery seed. .also never have tried the jello.


----------



## olewarthog (Apr 25, 2010)

The last ribs I did, I kinda went old school with very little rub. I had 2 racks of spares & all I used was Lawry's Seasoned Salt & TC's Creole Seasoning. I gave them a moderate sprinkling of the Lawrys & a very lite dusting of the TCs.  I trimmed the StL style & the samples from the flap & tips with no sauce was really good. Just enough seasoning to let the full flavor of the smoked pork shine.


----------



## mnduckhunter (Apr 25, 2010)

My wife would probably like the sweeter rub. I'm not a big fan of it. 

Waiting for the smoker to heat up right now.


----------



## mnduckhunter (May 3, 2010)




----------



## erain (May 3, 2010)

here is 111 rub recipies, http://www.astray.com/recipes/?search=Bbq rubs


----------



## copout (Jan 22, 2011)

Cecil said:


> mnduckhunter;484009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

